# Updated Paphiopedilum list



## Ayreon (Apr 9, 2008)

My paphs April 2008
175 plants... wow.. I just can't stop buying 

small plant = *
medium plant = **
flowering size plant = ***
----------------------------------------------
Paphiopedilum acomodontum **
Paphiopedilum adductum x sanderianum (Paul Parks) ***
Paphiopedilum appletonianum ***
Paphiopedilum Armeni-White x emersonii (Burki)***
Paphiopedilum Armeni-White x jackii 'super' (Maelstrom)***
Paphiopedilum armeniacum ***
Paphiopedilum armeniacum **
Paphiopedilum armeniacum x delenatii (Armeni-White) **
Paphiopedilum armeniacum x delenatii (Armeni-White) **
Paphiopedilum armeniacum x hangianum (Wössner China Moon) ***
Paphiopedilum armeniacum x vietnamense (Wössner Vietnam Gold) ***
Paphiopedilum armeniacum x vietnamense (Wössner Vietnam Gold) ***
Paphiopedilum Beaufort x Hancar (Bidborough) ***
Paphiopedilum bellatulum **
Paphiopedilum bellatulum x curtisii (Chapmanii) ***
Paphiopedilum bellatulum x godefroyae var leucochilum (S. Gratix) ***
Paphiopedilum bellatulum x vietnamense (Wössner Vietnam Beauty) *
Paphiopedilum Bingleyense x Monsieur de Curte (King Arthur) ***
Paphiopedilum bullenianum *
Paphiopedilum bullenianum var celebesense ***
Paphiopedilum callosum **
Paphiopedilum callosum typ pygmy-form **
Paphiopedilum ceramense **
Paphiopedilum chamberlaineanum **
Paphiopedilum chamberlaineanum x Prince Edward of York ***
Paphiopedilum charlesworthii *
Paphiopedilum conco-bellatulum ***
Paphiopedilum concolor x Jac Flash ***
Paphiopedilum curtisii x St. Swithin ***
Paphiopedilum delenatii ***
Paphiopedilum delenatii "vinicolor" x micranthum (Magic Lantern) **
Paphiopedilum delenatii var album *
Paphiopedilum delenatii x anitum *
Paphiopedilum delenatii x malipoense (Lynleigh Koopowitz) ***
Paphiopedilum delenatii x rothschildianum (Delrosi) **
Paphiopedilum delenatii x vietnamense (Ho Chi Minh) ***
Paphiopedilum Delrosi x micranthum (Rose Tapestry) **
Paphiopedilum dianthum *
Paphiopedilum Dorama ***
Paphiopedilum emersonii *
Paphiopedilum esquirolei **
Paphiopedilum exul *
Paphiopedilum fairrieanum **
Paphiopedilum farrieanum x helenae ***
Paphiopedilum gardneri *
Paphiopedilum gigantifolium *
Paphiopedilum gigantifolium *
Paphiopedilum gigantifolium x richardianum **
Paphiopedilum gigantifolium x St.Swithin **
Paphiopedilum godefroyae var leucochillum **
Paphiopedilum gratrixianum ***
Paphiopedilum hangianum *
Paphiopedilum hangianum **
Paphiopedilum hangianum x vietnamense (Anni Fuchs) **
Paphiopedilum hennisianum **
Paphiopedilum henryanum **
Paphiopedilum hirsutissimum var esquirolei **
Paphiopedilum Hybrid **
Paphiopedilum Hybrid ***
Paphiopedilum Hybrid ***
Paphiopedilum Hybrid ***
Paphiopedilum Hybrid ***
Paphiopedilum Hybrid ***
Paphiopedilum Hybrid ***
Paphiopedilum Hybrid ***
Paphiopedilum Hybrid **
Paphiopedilum Hybrid ***
Paphiopedilum Hybrid ***
Paphiopedilum Hybrid **
Paphiopedilum Hybrid **
Paphiopedilum Hybrid **
Paphiopedilum Hybrid **
Paphiopedilum Hybrid **
Paphiopedilum hybrid ***
Paphiopedilum Hybrid (Possibly Judge Phillips) ***
Paphiopedilum Hybrid (possibly Rosita) ***
Paphiopedilum insigne x spicerianum (Leeanum) ***
Paphiopedilum jackii *
Paphiopedilum javanicum ***
Paphiopedilum Julius x rothschildianum (Robert Barry) ***
Paphiopedilum kalinae x vietnamense **
Paphiopedilum kolopakingii **
Paphiopedilum kolopakingii x Sander's Pride **
Paphiopedilum Lady Isabel x armeniacum ***
Paphiopedilum Lady Isabel x hangianum *
Paphiopedilum Lady Isabel x praestans x sanderianum ***
Paphiopedilum Lady Isabel x rothschildianum (Lady Rothschild) *
Paphiopedilum Lady Isabel x vietnamense **
Paphiopedilum lowii **
Paphiopedilum lowii ***
Paphiopedilum lowii var lynniae *
Paphiopedilum lowii x philipinense (Berenice) ***
Paphiopedilum malipoense **
Paphiopedilum malipoense "Graue" x rothschildianum "Paris" (Harold Koopowitz) *
Paphiopedilum malipoense x hangianum (Shun-Fa Golden) ***
Paphiopedilum malipoense x jackii ***
Paphiopedilum malipoense x micranhum (Fanaticum) ***
Paphiopedilum malipoense x primulinum (Envy Green) ***
Paphiopedilum malipoense x primulinum (Envy Green) ***
Paphiopedilum malipoense x rothschildianum (Harold Koopowitz) ***
Paphiopedilum Maudiae **
Paphiopedilum Maudiae ***
Paphiopedilum Maudiae **
Paphiopedilum Michael Koopowitz x kolopakingii **
Paphiopedilum Michael Koopowitz X St. Swithin **
Paphiopedilum micranthum *
Paphiopedilum micranthum x delenatii (Magic Lantern) **
Paphiopedilum micranthum x delenatii (Magic Lantern) **
Paphiopedilum micranthum x jackii ***
Paphiopedilum micranthum x rothschildianum (Gloria Naugle) *
Paphiopedilum micranthum x vietnamense (Wössner Vietnam Love) **
Paphiopedilum Mount Toro x sanderianum ***
Paphiopedilum niveum var album *
Paphiopedilum niveum x niveum "Ang Thong" ***
Paphiopedilum niveum x niveum "Ang Thong" *
Paphiopedilum niveum x rothschildianum (Woluwense) ***
Paphiopedilum parishii *
Paphiopedilum parishii ***
Paphiopedilum parishii ***
Paphiopedilum philippinense var album x delenatii var album alba (Delphi alba) **
Paphiopedilum philippinense var. Palawense *
Paphiopedilum philippinense x St Swithin (Moustache) ***
Paphiopedilum phillipinense var roebelini **
Paphiopedilum phillipinense x sanderianum (Michael Koopowitz) *
Paphiopedilum Phips ***
Paphiopedilum Pinocchio ***
Paphiopedilum primulinum x chamberlaineanum ***
Paphiopedilum primulinum x delenatii (Deperle) ***
Paphiopedilum primulinum x delenatii (Deperle) **
Paphiopedilum primulinum x micranthum (Satin Smoke) ***
Paphiopedilum purpuratum ***
Paphiopedilum richardianum **
Paphiopedilum Rosy Dawn **
Paphiopedilum rothschildianum **
Paphiopedilum rothschildianum *
Paphiopedilum rothschildianum x adductum (Johanna Burkhardt) ***
Paphiopedilum rothschildianum x phillipinense (St. Swithin) **
Paphiopedilum rothschildianum x praestans **
Paphiopedilum rothschildianum x sanderianum (Prince Edward of York) ***
Paphiopedilum rothschildianum x vietnamense (Wössner Vietnam Star) ***
Paphiopedilum rothschildianum x vietnamense (Wössner Vietnam Star) *
Paphiopedilum sanderianum **
Paphiopedilum sangii ***
Paphiopedilum sangii ***
Paphiopedilum spicerianum ***
Paphiopedilum spicerianum **
Paphiopedilum St. Swithin x hangianum (Palace Harmonie) ***
Paphiopedilum St. Swithin x malipoense ***
Paphiopedilum stonei **
Paphiopedilum stonei x gigantifolium *
Paphiopedilum stonei x hangianum *
Paphiopedilum sukhakulii ***
Paphiopedilum sukhakulii x Gloriosum (Raising Jack) ***
Paphiopedilum sukhakulii x kolopakingii (Wössner Kolosuk) ***
Paphiopedilum superbiens *
Paphiopedilum superbiens ***
Paphiopedilum Susan Booth x rothschildianum **
Paphiopedilum Susan Booth x Wayne Booth *
Paphiopedilum tigrinum **
Paphiopedilum tonsum *
Paphiopedilum tranlienianum **
Paphiopedilum tranlienianum *
Paphiopedilum urbanianum ***
Paphiopedilum usitanum ***
Paphiopedilum wardii "Darkwing" **
Paphiopedilum wenshanense *
Paphiopedilum venustum ***
Paphiopedilum venustum var. Measuresianum *
Paphiopedilum vietnamense **
Paphiopedilum vietnamense ***
Paphiopedilum vietnamense *
Paphiopedilum wilhelminiae ***
Paphiopedilum villosum **
Paphiopedilum vinicolor ***
Paphiopedilum x hermannii *

I did my best to find registred names for as many plants as possible. If you know of any names that I have missed, please let me know.

Mattias


----------



## Corbin (Apr 9, 2008)

Do you have a greenhouse?


----------



## Ayreon (Apr 9, 2008)

Yes sir! In the basement!


----------



## Hien (Apr 9, 2008)

Ayreon said:


> My paphs April 2008
> 175 plants... wow.. I just can't stop buying
> 
> ...
> ...



Armeni-White x emersonii=Burki
Armeni-White x jackii=Maelstrom


----------



## Ayreon (Apr 9, 2008)

Thank's Hien!


----------



## Rick (Apr 9, 2008)

That's an impressive list. Have your sangii bloomed for you yet?


----------



## Ayreon (Apr 9, 2008)

The sangii is still in spike.. it takes it's time


----------



## NYEric (Apr 9, 2008)

What does Paph. Hybrid mean?


----------



## Ayreon (Apr 10, 2008)

It means I have no idea what it is. A NOID


----------



## Grandma M (Apr 10, 2008)

WOW, what a great list.


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 10, 2008)

awesome list!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 10, 2008)

Ayreon said:


> It means I have no idea what it is. A NOID


 If you weren't growing in the basement that could mean trouble when pollinating insects come around! BTW good list of paphs. :clap:


----------



## Kavanaru (Jan 19, 2009)

Ayreon, that's an impressive list... have you got Paph. wardii 'Darkwing' to bloom? Do you have a picture of it?


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 20, 2009)

Holy cow, do you ever have a lot of paphs!! :drool:


----------

